# Cannot Get Sound With Windows Media Player



## Backburner (May 16, 2006)

I really need some help on this one.
My iMac G5 is running with Os X 10.4.6 . I have the following media players loaded at present, Real Player, Quick Time, Windows Media Player 9 for Mac, Flip4Mac and VLC.

When I try and view a video from a newspaper article etc, real player will play the video but no sound. If I play a video with Quick Time I get the same, windows media player the same. But if I drag and drop a downloaded video to VLC it plays OK with full sound. 

Maybe if I could make VLC the default player for all ?, is that possible?, and if so how do I do it?

The problem is that with streaming ( I guess that is the correct term) I cannot download them, so I can't play them with VLC . Windows Media opens and I just get a message from Media player saying that the correct codec is not available, the video then will play but with no sound. So I cannot listen to a news video.

We have two G5,s and the other one plays these type of videos no problem.

Thinking that one program may be effecting another one I deleted all the media programs and began reloading one at a time, checking as I went.

No difference, I know the sound is all OK itunes plays OK and VLC plays a Media file when I drag and drop it onto the icon. I have tried windows media player with Flip4Mac and without, no difference, still no sound.

This is really driving me crazy, can anyone please offer some advice, many thanks. I am not very computer savvy so please try and keep it as simple as possible.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/4-dontknow.gif


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you made sure everything is set right in the sound pref pane? and make sure that all the apps aren't trying to set themselfs as the default player.

btw why do you have so many media players? qt is the only one you really need. wmp9 is obsolete, even ms asks that you download flip4mac to watch winmedia files in qt. when you have lots of media players installed, they start stepping on eachother's feet, and can cripple your ability to enjoy the media you want. i have found that to be the case, no matter the platform that is used.


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

_"qt is the only one you really need"_

Spoken like a true Appler, fully blinkered.

Try listening to the BBC without RealPlayer..........


----------



## Backburner (May 16, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> have you made sure everything is set right in the sound pref pane? and make sure that all the apps aren't trying to set themselfs as the default player.
> 
> btw why do you have so many media players? qt is the only one you really need. wmp9 is obsolete, even ms asks that you download flip4mac to watch winmedia files in qt. when you have lots of media players installed, they start stepping on eachother's feet, and can cripple your ability to enjoy the media you want. i have found that to be the case, no matter the platform that is used.


Problem is solved, after more searching I found this solution.

<Some audio applications may change your computer's audio settings to a sample rate that is too high for other applications to use. In this situation, system alert sounds still work, and does iTunes, but other applications may have no sound (audio output). This document applies to Mac OS X 10.3 or later and applications that use QuickTime 6 or later for audio, such as Safari and Quicktime Player.

This can happen on Macs that support high sample rates (higher than 48000 Hz):

* iMac G5
* Mac mini
* Power Mac G5 models that support sample rates higher than 48000 Hz
* PowerBook G4 support sample rates higher than 48000 Hz 

For example, if you play an Internet movie in Safari, it will make no sound; if you open a QuickTime movie on your computer, QuickTime Player reports the following error (and the movie will have no audio):

"You may experience problems playing a sound track in (Movie Name).mov because a software component needed by the movie could not be opened."
Solution

1. Open Audio MIDI Setup (/Applications/Utilities/), then check the Audio Output setting.
2. Change the Audio Output setting to 44100.0 Hz.
3. Quit Audio MIDI Setup. 

Why does this happen?

Some third-party audio applications may change your computer's audio output setting. In fact, if you use the third-party application again after applying the above solution, the issue might occur again. Observe changes by watching the settings in Audio MIDI Setup before and after running a third-party application you suspect might be causing the issue. Contact the manufacturer of the application for more information.>

Cheers.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

glad you found out what was happening, and got it working.





jo-briggs said:


> _"qt is the only one you really need"_
> 
> Spoken like a true Appler, fully blinkered.
> 
> Try listening to the BBC without RealPlayer..........


i've never had any issues lissening to the bbc, just turn the radio on to the local npr station, and it comes in load and clear. :grin:


----------

